# What to take???



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (17/12/18)

So its time for holiday and i am stuck trying to decide what vape gear to take with and what to leave...

Problems of a vapor.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/18)

Your bb has to go, no brainer there!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (18/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Your bb has to go, no brainer there!!



I have decide i will take minimum of 4 mods, should be ok and the Billet is one of them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/12/18)

When I went away earlier this year, I took two mods, cotton, a spare set of coils and enough juice for a week. And the battery charger too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> When I went away earlier this year, I took two mods, cotton, a spare set of coils and enough juice for a week. And the battery charger too.


I just take my credit card, nice and small

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (18/12/18)

leave the hat and no one needs underwear or socks.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/12/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> So its time for holiday and i am stuck trying to decide what vape gear to take with and what to leave...
> 
> Problems of a vapor.
> View attachment 154002


Take the Blade drone , so you can take some cool selfies.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (18/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> When I went away earlier this year, I took two mods, cotton, a spare set of coils and enough juice for a week. And the battery charger too.



Sounds like a nice compact kit. When i go on a bikr trip i will pack that, going in a car i can take a bit more. Curses, having more than 1 favourite mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (18/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I just take my credit card, nice and small



Our farm is in the Karoo, NO vape shops. I need to take my stuffs with. Only when i am in Mosselbay i will be able to use a card ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (18/12/18)

lesvaches said:


> leave the hat and no one needs underwear or socks.



Hahaha will take a hat and leave the socks and undies. . The sun is ragging this year.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (18/12/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Take the Blade drone , so you can take some cool selfies.



I am actually selling the Drone, as i am a bit doff flying the Q350.

My dad has a DJI Phantom 4 on the farm will get a few photies with that one. Its camera is ALSO very good. 

Will take some arial photos of me vaping so hard it will look like a veldt fire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

Dont forget to take enough juice variety @Hanre "Trol" Slier

When I go away, if its for a short few day business trip and I am flying - the mod decision is quite easy. 3/4 mods for their various applications (stealth, car, hotel and chill vape when I have more time)

But when its going away for longer and if I am going in the car - then I tend to pack so much stuff in case I have an urge to rebuild this or that. Or try out new juices waiting. Or mix up something with my brilliant DIY skills - (not)

But in both cases, the juice decision is the hardest. I love having variety - can't stand being limited to 2/3 juices. So I end up usually taking way more different juices - even if I dont vape them all - just knowing they are there makes me comfortable. Lol, when in hotels, dont laugh, I lock some of my juices and vape tools in the safe. Some of it is hard to replace - like my trusty 1.6mm precision screwdriver - if I lost that I would be very upset.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/12/18)

Vape gear and juices all ready for holidays!!
Can we carry a juice bottle in our cabin bag ? Last time I had a water bottle in my bag and they asked me to get rid of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Vape gear and juices all ready for holidays!!
> Can we carry a juice bottle in our cabin bag ? Last time I had a water bottle inimy bag and they asked me to get rid of it.



Yes you can take juice in your cabin bag. I think it just has to be less than 100ml per container. Not sure if there's a limit on the total number of bottles. But pack them in a ziplock plastic bag

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

PS - enjoy the trip @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/18)

When I go away from my kennel what I take depends on how many days I'm away. I take a prebuilt and wicked Dvarw per day I'm away... that way I have a fresh setup each day... I always take my toolkit, coils and wicking with... most times I don't need it but I feel better having it there in case. I also take 200ml's of Red Pill for each week I'm away. And I always take a battery charger and around 10 spare batteries. I tend to take 5-6 mods... don't know why so many but just because...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/12/18)

One more question, where do the batteries go ? In the cabin bag or luggage ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> One more question, where do the batteries go ? In the cabin bag or luggage ?



You have to take them in your carry on.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (20/12/18)

Silver said:


> Dont forget to take enough juice variety @Hanre "Trol" Slier
> 
> When I go away, if its for a short few day business trip and I am flying - the mod decision is quite easy. 3/4 mods for their various applications (stealth, car, hotel and chill vape when I have more time)
> 
> ...


Hi @Silver 

Sorry for the late reply, but thanx for the input.

Sooo, this is what i brought with in the end.
4 x mods
12 x batteries + battery charger
450ml juice 
Coil master coiling kit + prebuilt coils

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (20/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> When I go away from my kennel what I take depends on how many days I'm away. I take a prebuilt and wicked Dvarw per day I'm away... that way I have a fresh setup each day... I always take my toolkit, coils and wicking with... most times I don't need it but I feel better having it there in case. I also take 200ml's of Red Pill for each week I'm away. And I always take a battery charger and around 10 spare batteries. I tend to take 5-6 mods... don't know why so many but just because...




Hi @Rob Fisher 

The more the merrier, sounds about right. Except the Dwarvs i dont own any YET. But will and will also have one for every day. 

I have 14 different juices with me. For different tastes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/12/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, but thanx for the input.
> 
> ...



Passionate vaper I see!
Love it
Enjoy @Hanre "Trol" Slier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (21/12/18)

Hanre "Trol" Slier said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, but thanx for the input.
> 
> ...



I think you'll survive

happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (21/12/18)

Silver said:


> Passionate vaper I see!
> Love it
> Enjoy @Hanre "Trol" Slier



And the passion just keeps growing. Thanx @Silver will.do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (21/12/18)

T


vicTor said:


> I think you'll survive
> 
> happy birthday !



Thanx @vicTor 

I appreciate it, i will survive forsure.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

